# car hire in europe



## tom3 (24 Feb 2009)

We wish to hire a car in the South of France for our hols but because of times, flights etc it is would suit us better if we could drop the car off at Griona airport in Spain.  Does anybody know what are the best and cheapest car hire companies that would allow us do this.


----------



## DrMoriarty (24 Feb 2009)

www.europcar.com is one, but they may not be the cheapest.

If you ring [broken link removed] in Dublin they should be able to advise you.

No connection other than as a satisfied customer.


----------



## goosebump (25 Feb 2009)

I always use:

http://www.novacarhire.com/

They have the best prices and they have an Irish office in case you have problems


----------



## tyrekicker (25 Feb 2009)

I've used carhire3000.com in the past, cheapest I've ever found. No affiliation.


----------



## CCOVICH (25 Feb 2009)

www.auto-europe.com have been ok for me in the past.

Crossing borders is something you need to address before you take the car-even if it is intra-EU.


----------



## Paulone (25 Feb 2009)

I have used Travelsupermarket.co.uk to good effect. It isn't flexible enough to take account of things like leaving the car back somewhere different to where you picked it up, but it will get you started.

Remember when you go to collect your hire car, check round it for little bumps or scrapes and if you find something that's not recorded on the condition sheet - even if only a little mark - get it added before you leave. V.well worth doing.


----------



## deli (25 Feb 2009)

I think you are going to find dropping the car off in a different country than pick up to be expensive and difficult, some of the large operators will do it at a high cost, hertz, europcar and avis, but they seriously charge for it. I've found that even cross border driving a challenge, most have a additional daily charge for the extra insurance  you need. Again try arguscarrentals.com . Have used them a few times for same country pick up and drop off


----------



## goosebump (25 Feb 2009)

CCOVICH said:


> www.auto-europe.com have been ok for me in the past.
> 
> Crossing borders is something you need to address before you take the car-even if it is intra-EU.




auto-europe.com gives dollar prices while auto-europe.ie gives euro prices, but the dollar prices work out much cheaper when you do the FX.

For instance, for the same booking, I got a dollar quote of $360 and a euro quote of €340.

I was going to try and book a car in dollars, but got cold feet. I'm pretty sure I would have turned up at the desk to find some unexpected charge waiting for me.


----------



## Cocoa (26 Feb 2009)

Renting a car in one country is not easy and also expensive you will need to check with the big rental companies such as Alamo Hertz etc i.e companies that will have depots in each country. It may well work out cheaper to split into 2 separate booking and maybe use public transport to move across the birder.


----------



## CCOVICH (26 Feb 2009)

goosebump said:


> auto-europe.com gives dollar prices while auto-europe.ie gives euro prices, but the dollar prices work out much cheaper when you do the FX.
> 
> For instance, for the same booking, I got a dollar quote of $360 and a euro quote of €340.
> 
> I was going to try and book a car in dollars, but got cold feet. I'm pretty sure I would have turned up at the desk to find some unexpected charge waiting for me.


 

Apologies, I actually use the .ie site as well.


----------



## Colby (26 Feb 2009)

The same set up would suit me but the best quote I got on dropping back to different country was a supplement of €640 !!!! I think that was with HErtz needless to say I decided to fly both in and out of Spain as a result!


----------



## deli (26 Feb 2009)

Colby said:


> The same set up would suit me but the best quote I got on dropping back to different country was a supplement of €640 !!!! I think that was with HErtz needless to say I decided to fly both in and out of Spain as a result!


 
Carjet.com and arguscarrentals.ie both deal with car supplier goldcar who offer a  cross border insurance for €7 or €8 but to a max of €50 per rental.


----------



## Colby (27 Feb 2009)

that €7 per day is just to drive in a different country, each of them will hammer you if you want to leave the car back into a different country as they cant rent it out again from that base, just out of interest Hertz do not charge a fee to drive from Spain to France once the car is returned to depot in SPain


----------



## tom3 (27 Feb 2009)

Thats good to hear Colby, as i think that is the way we will go. Fly to Girona, drive into France, and fly home again from Girona. Previous poster mentioned Goldcar rentals, who i rented off, last Christmas, when in Spain for a few days. On rental agreement, they stated you get the car with a full tank, and not to forget to leave it back empty, with an exclamation mark. I fooleshly thought it was a windup, so i filled the car with Petrol, cost 35euro. Petrol was only 84cpl. but they billed my credit card for 65euro for a fill. I realise it was my own stupidity, but i also think it was a devious ploy on their behalf, to word it that way.

Regards


----------



## fizz (13 Mar 2009)

Tom just found your enquiry about car rental, bravocarhire.com do car hire in spain and was an agent we used .... excellent! they gave better deals than going direct, they require no money up front , which is great if you don't like the local company's terms and conditions, If I remember right, they even texted your booking number to you. Worth a look .


----------



## CCOVICH (13 Mar 2009)

We just booked a 5 day rental in Spain with http://www.amigoautos.com/ and found their rates pretty competitive.  Looks like they require an empty tank on returning the car as well.


----------

